
IT worker bailed after allegedly stealing 31 snowball devices worth $600,000 - lysp
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-07-19/it-worker-faces-sydney-court-over-amazon-hard-drive-theft/10013866?pfmredir=sm
======
duxup
80TB in one device. Nice. And here I had to go back and forth with a backup
company years ago when I wanted to seed a backup that was over 2TB. They
didn't have drives larger than that, that they would send to consumers...
(eventually they did).

~~~
mmt
Looks like it's just a RAID-in-a-box, not entirely unlike, say, an 8-bay NAS
populated with 10TB drives, rather than truly a single device.

Considering how expensive something from Synology is, I wonder if there's a
market for this kind of hardware, a no-frills high-bandwidth NAS and/or DAS to
be used for off-network bulk data transfer.

